# Anyone use these breeders?



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Why?..............


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> Why?..............


Wondering if they're good breeders. Still new at this. Looks like one of them has gotten a dog from the other based on the pedigree that I looked at.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the various retriever clubs in the area? They are a far better source of information than an internet search engine. The 
members of such organizations will know who has litters coming or on the ground. 

Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club

St. Croix Valley Golden Retriever Club

Minot Retriever Club – Minot, North Dakota
www.minotretrieverclub.com

North Dakota Retriever Club – Glyndon, MN
www.ndrc.com

Mississippi Headwater Retriever Club – Bemidji, MN
www.mhrc.netfirms.com

Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club – Virginia, MN
www.mirrc.org

Duluth Retriever Club – Duluth, MN
www.duluthretrieverclub.com

Marsh and Meadow Hunting Retriever Club – Pequot Lakes, MN
www.marshandmeadows.com

Rice Creek Hunting Dog Club – Little Falls, MN
www.ricecreekhuntingdogclub.com

Central Minnesota Retriever Club – Sauk Rapids, MN
www.centralminnesotaretrieverclub.com

Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club – Princeton, MN

Northern Flight Hunting Retriever Association – Marine on St. Croix, MN
www.nfhra.org

Land of Lakes Hunting Retriever Club – Marine on St. Croix, MN
www.llhrc.org

Four Points Retriever Club – Minnesota
www.fourpointsrc.org

Lake Country Retriever Club – Prior Lake, MN
www.lcretrieverclub.org

Southern Minnesota Hunting Retriever Association – Waseca, MN
www.sm-hra.com

Watopa Retriever Club – Winona, MN
www.watoparetrieverclub.com

Chippewa Valley Retriever Club – Menomonie, WI
www.cvretrieverclub.com

Blackhawk Retriever Club – Mondovi, WI
www.blackhawkrc.org

Northwest Iowa Retriever Club – Webb, IA​www.nwiretrieverclub.com


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

...............


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

There is a whole Forum devoted to choosing breeders and puppies: Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. Your thread is there, so either you found it or one of the Mods moved your post for you. 

The sticky threads at the top of those pages provide a wealth of information that has proven valuable to many of us over time. Reading the sticky threads and talking with the local GRCA should give you a sound start in choosing.

Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

spockles said:


> *Sharptail Ridge *
> 
> * AND*
> 
> ...


Why are you asking about breeders who don't do complete health clearances or compete with their dogs? Reputable breeders compete with their dogs and are religious about health clearances - heart, hips, elbows and eyes (eye are done EVERY year.) If you are planning to train your puppy to work in therapy or as a special needs companion, you will be investing a lot of time, energy, training and money in this dog. It is extremely critical that your dog have a wonderful temperament and if you are going to all this trouble, you want the return on your investment - a dog who lives a long, healthy life. There are no guarantees in life, but going with a breeder who does clearances will stack the odds much more in your favor. A good breeder who has been doing this for years will also have a good idea of the best puppy to match up with your family, they will know all the dogs in the pedigree very well and they will be a wonderful resource for you over the life of the dog. A reputable breeder who competes with their dogs will also be breeding for trainability, something you will care about very, very much when you are training this puppy to fit in the place you want, therapy dogs have a very special temperament. I hope you will contact a breed club and tell the puppy contact person exactly what you are trying to accomplish and ask for their direction. You need a special dog and an experienced, reputable breeder is your best hope. I wish you luck with your search.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Here are a few more links to add to your search. I would recomend contacting the people they have down on their contact pages.



Here is a link to the Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club.

Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club 

Twin Cities Obedience Training Club.
Twin Cities Obedience Training Club

Bloomington Obedience Training Club.
Bloomington Obedience Training Club (BOTC)

St Paul Dog Training Club.
St. Paul Dog Training Club

Here is one that I really recomend for training. It is in Burnsville. There may be people there that can help you as well.
Tails Up Dog Trainining.
Tails Up Dog Training

I know they are all clubs and training centers, but the people involved with them can offer a wealth of information about different breeders and such.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Stretchdrive said:


> Here are a few more links to add to your search. I would recomend contacting the people they have down on their contact pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, I second the recommendation of Tails Up! They don't show it on their website, but they do have a TDI class (with testing) if that's your goal. Prior to that, you'll benefit from lots of obedience training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sharptail Ridge- only has one dog with all four clearances and even that dog I personally would not want a puppy from because the heart is by a Practitioner not a Cardiologist. With the multiple dogs who have an elbow and no hip or hip and no elbow, it seems they test and still breed no matter the outcome. Honestly, I don't understand why they would even test?

My Golden Opportunities-..... Seems to be the opportunity to make money. No mention of health test with the exception of "Thunderstorm" a dog owned by their uncle. No registered names or numbers so, clearences can not be verified. Adding a "British Cream" to the program and "breeding him now". Other than color they make no reference as to how this dog is supposed to be improving their line. Overall, I would never consider these people and that was before I read, "All three females are getting bigger and all are looking good. I am thinking we should have pups in the next week or so. I am still taking deposits on these litters as well. They will be ready to go to their new homes the end of May. Also I do have a litter from my Uncles dog Thunderstorm that is ready to go this next week. Please let me know if you are interested in these gorgeous cream pups." 
So, that is *four* litters.

To the OP, these breeders seem very different. Can you tell us what you are looking for in a dog? Are you looking for a hunting companion, an obedience prospect, a specific color or style?


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly, I just looked up breeders in our area and they came up. I liked the way the puppies looked but both seemed a little shady. Also, we will be training the dog to be a therapy/companion for our son who has special needs. 

We were going to get a puppy from a golden retriever breeder and had been out to see the pups a couple times and then she decided that she didn't want us to adopt one of her puppies because of my special needs child. She's refunding our money. So my son knows we were getting a dog and I felt like I had to find a different breeder ASAP to not let him down. We have been working with him to get him prepared for a puppy and now we don't have one coming. :-( and he talks about them daily. We even had picture with the puppies we were going to get. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I sent you a PM. You won't be able to respond, since you don't have 15 messages but that's fine.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

spockles said:


> Honestly, I just looked up breeders in our area and they came up. I liked the way the puppies looked but both seemed a little shady. Also, we will be training the dog to be a therapy/companion for our son who has special needs.
> 
> We were going to get a puppy from a golden retriever breeder and had been out to see the pups a couple times and then she decided that she didn't want us to adopt one of her puppies because of my special needs child. She's refunding our money. So my son knows we were getting a dog and I felt like I had to find a different breeder ASAP to not let him down. We have been working with him to get him prepared for a puppy and now we don't have one coming. :-( and he talks about them daily. We even had picture with the puppies we were going to get.
> 
> ...


I am sure you will find one(breeder and dog) with the temperment to fit your needs. I would not want a puppy from a breeder that was uncomfortable with it being around a special needs child.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> I sent you a PM. You won't be able to respond, since you don't have 15 messages but that's fine.


Can you email me at spockles @ hotmail.com? Then I can respond to you.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Stretchdrive said:


> I am sure you will find one(breeder and dog) with the temperment to fit your needs. I would not want a puppy from a breeder that was uncomfortable with it being around a special needs child.


I know! It seemed like it was a great fit and then all of a sudden she decided that she didn't think my son was ready for a puppy. :-( He did/does so well with the puppies. We feel discriminated against and judged.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

spockles said:


> I know! It seemed like it was a great fit and then all of a sudden she decided that she didn't think my son was ready for a puppy. :-( He did/does so well with the puppies. We feel discriminated against and judged.


Sorry this has happened, why a breeder would string you along (taking your money and allowing you to visit the pups) and then deny you a pup when the time came is beyond comprehension. This has to be tough for you, so sad for your son.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

spockles said:


> I know! It seemed like it was a great fit and then all of a sudden she decided that she didn't think my son was ready for a puppy. :-( He did/does so well with the puppies. We feel discriminated against and judged.


I would feel the same way.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

spockles said:


> Honestly, I just looked up breeders in our area and they came up. I liked the way the puppies looked but both seemed a little shady. Also, we will be training the dog to be a therapy/companion for our son who has special needs.
> 
> We were going to get a puppy from a golden retriever breeder and had been out to see the pups a couple times and then she decided that she didn't want us to adopt one of her puppies because of my special needs child. She's refunding our money. So my son knows we were getting a dog and I felt like I had to find a different breeder ASAP to not let him down. We have been working with him to get him prepared for a puppy and now we don't have one coming. :-( and he talks about them daily. We even had picture with the puppies we were going to get.
> 
> ...


I know this feeling well. We had a breeder string us along for 9 months as litter after failed breeding after excuse went by. I have a 6 and 4 year old that were let down time and time again. 

When I made the decision to move on to another breeder I jumped at the first litter I found. As I did more and more research red flags started popping up and in the end I walked away from the litter, even after putting down a deposit (which was refunded to me). I was so willing to compromise because of my kids previous disappointments. 

In the end we ended up getting Maxwell even sooner than the other litter would be ready. He came into our lives as a direct result of communicating with local clubs and club members who worked as a community to get us a dog. They knew about our story, and so when an unexpected availability came up, our name was passed along. 

It's so hard, but please be patient for the right dog. It will happen, the right way. We're a living testament to that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

spockles said:


> Honestly, I just looked up breeders in our area and they came up. I liked the way the puppies looked but both seemed a little shady. Also, we will be training the dog to be a therapy/companion for our son who has special needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Have you ever trained a service dog before? I cannot imagine how hard it would be to train a service dog and attend to your child at the same time. 

As for being declined by a breeder, trust that he or she does not believe that one of her dogs would be a good dog for your family. Far worse would be to get the pup, spend a year training and then realize the dog is not a good dog for your child or even avoids your child.

Have you contacted Can Do Canines of New Hope, MN? They are a local organisation that might be able to help you.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> Have you ever trained a service dog before? I cannot imagine how hard it would be to train a service dog and attend to your child at the same time.
> 
> As for being declined by a breeder, trust that he or she does not believe that one of her dogs would be a good dog for your family. Far worse would be to get the pup, spend a year training and then realize the dog is not a good dog for your child or even avoids your child.
> 
> Have you contacted Can Do Canines of New Hope, MN? They are a local organisation that might be able to help you.


We aren't training a service dog. We're wanting to train for therapy/companion. We are going to go to a training facility. 

Being declined had nothing to do with the dogs being a good fit for us. It was stated that it was due to my child's "situation." And the breeder claimed to have several dogs go on to do therapy work. 

The organization that you mentioned has a several year wait-list.


----------

